# labor day am



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice day off!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats better [smiley=paranoid.gif]

Nice fish BTW. Not sure about the boat though. Wheres the skinny rig?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Tom always looking out!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice panfish Pinfish ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

You spanking them reds down south 4 sure!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

man those are some lunker reds. wtg - eric


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Much better than I did on Labor day...it was my first skunk in a long time :-?

Very good job!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Why a you fishing for skunks?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> Why a you fishing for skunks?


I have heard of squirrel fishin before!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Tom,the boat is pretty dang skinny,I think it should be deemed a microskiff!it only has a 60 merc!!! ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Why a you fishing for skunks?



Did you bond out already? [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

